# No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle *Design a Shirt for the Game!!!*



## ryne11 (Oct 8, 2008)

Design a TSHIRT motherfuckers!!!

Famitsu had something similar for the last game, so now we get our turn to design a shirt and have Suda51 put it in the game.


_Old Stuff_




Donkey Show said:


> Press release :
> 
> 
> 
> ...






destinator said:


> Video of the show where he announced the game.





QBnoYouko said:


> Good news for _Europeans_, you get both the extremely violent version and the not-so-violent version.



SCANS MOTHER FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!111  



*Spoiler*: __ 


















[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nttxwsKl7LI[/YOUTUBE]






New Scan of Shinobu!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KageBushinCCL (Oct 8, 2008)

TRAVIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RETURNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandia (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, 1st one was quite good, but sold it later, no reply value whatsover. Hopefully a Killer 7 sequel is on the cards too


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2008)

Hopefully this one won't suck.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 8, 2008)

GTFO of my thread


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry, i know truth hurts  

OK i'll fix it. Hopefully this one will be less corny and have better gameplay. Happy?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm excited about the game yes although I do think the title needs to change. Desperate Struggle? I mean seriously.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry, i know truth hurts
> 
> OK i'll fix it. Hopefully this one will be less corny and have better gameplay. Happy?



Yes 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm excited about the game yes although I do think the title needs to change. Desperate Struggle? I mean seriously.



No More Heroes: Walk On By


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2008)

FUCK YESS!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2008)

STRAWBERRY ON THE SHORTCAKE ALL OVER MY FACE AND TITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And this is how epic it should be... no spoiler tags...


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 9, 2008)

FUCK NMH AND MAKE A KILLER7 SEQUEL FFS!

CRUISE CONTROL ETC.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2008)

Didn't even play the first...

Kinda tweaks my interest though.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Didn't even play the first...
> 
> Kinda tweaks my interest though.



same here?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2008)

We should have coffee together.^


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 9, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> We should have coffee together.^



indeed


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 9, 2008)

Classy Terminator line was grand. I wonder if Henry will be in this one. 

Suda 51 is the man.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

Suda 51 is one crazy mo fo.

Which reminds me to play NMH. I own it, too...


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 9, 2008)

Press release :



Platform : Wii 
Projected release date : 
January 2010 (America)
February/March 2010 (Europe)

Don't worry, no DS version... BUT 2010 feels so far away. ;__;


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

2010? BAH.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## destinator (Oct 9, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Press release :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOO I expected it to be middle/end of 09 =/! Damn that makes me sad :|.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2008)

like DS said, Strawberry shortcakes for me!!!!


----------



## destinator (Oct 9, 2008)

Video of the show where he announced the game.


----------



## Monna (Oct 9, 2008)

No More Heroes 2?!

FUCK YEEEEAAAAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 9, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!...

/general reaction


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 9, 2008)

2010? Damn, that's a long while, but I'm not complaining. There's plenty of time to work the kinks in the game that would make it way better thant he first.



MS81 said:


> like DS said, Strawberry shortcakes for me!!!!


Cranberry Chocolate Sundae! Blueberry Cheese Brownie!! I wonder what other nonsensical food cravings he'll yell out next. Ah, and more Bizarre Jelly would be win.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 10, 2008)

MOTIONZ-PLUZ PLZZ


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 10, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!

2010 I don't know if I can wait that long. 

But no doubt it'll be worth it. pek


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2008)

Good news for non-Westerners, you get both the extremely violent version and the not-so-violent version.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Good news for non-Westerners, you get both the extremely violent version and the not-so-violent version.



Um... Europe _is_ part of the Western-civilization.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Um... Europe _is_ part of the Western-civilization.


Okay... let me change my sentence to reflect that. Good news to gamers residing in the land of very late game releases and censorship.

But anyway, you get my point.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 11, 2008)

2010?... aww damn...

still... we're really getting it... so ...


----------



## Masurao (Oct 11, 2008)

Fuck yes. 

I loved the first one, and I'm glad they are making this.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sold.

And I'm hoping for as much gore as possible.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Oct 12, 2008)

mann...2010!? are you kidding me ...


----------



## Bender (Oct 12, 2008)

MOTHERFUCKING AWESOME


----------



## ghaldos (Nov 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry, i know truth hurts
> 
> OK i'll fix it. Hopefully this one will be less corny and have better gameplay. Happy?



Take out the corniness are you insane you never really understood the game did you?

It's both bad and good news that it will be out in 2010 as I'm sure it will be much better than the first but take so damn long for it to release.


----------



## Twilit (Nov 7, 2008)

I was so damn excited when I picked up the first one.

Then I played it...


----------



## SilverSerpent (Nov 7, 2008)

No More Heroes is one of the best games i played this year. I hope the sequal can manage to provide more crazy boss fights and an awesome story.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 7, 2008)

I just can't see why so many like No More Heroes!
The boss fights were AWESOME but the time in between boss battles (Like, 2/3 of the game) sucked balls! And the graphics were horrible, while playing on my 37" HD TV it looks soo..crappy :S It's wierd really, since its gotten higher scores for the graphics than other Wii games that looks much better on my TV :S


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 7, 2008)

Because the story was ridiculous yet funny. Travis's character is one of a kind.


----------



## E (Nov 7, 2008)

uh oh! now i really gotta finish the first one!


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 21, 2009)

The New York Times

Suda says the game's near completion!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Hopefully this one won't suck.



How could you? 

I can't wait till this comes out. 

It was the second best game on the wii last year, after brawl.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 21, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> How could you?
> 
> I can't wait till this comes out.
> 
> It was the second best game on the wii last year, after brawl.


Despite the shortcomings of the game, it was overall enjoyable, especially the story and the characters. Travis Touchdown is one of the wackiest and best characters I've seen and played as.

Strawberry on the effin' shortcake.


----------



## Eevihl (May 21, 2009)

N.M.H.
Is god!


----------



## ryne11 (May 27, 2009)

SCANS MOTHER FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!111 NO TAGS EITHER!!!11!1 




Dual Wielding











Token Bla.... I mean Nathan Copeland
Sylvia Returns


----------



## Inugami (May 27, 2009)

I love this game its like Playing a Tarantino movie .

I gonna preorder this one for sure .


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 27, 2009)

Sylvia.... hawt. Love that new look. Maybe Travis is gonna get laid a second time. New guy looks decent too.


----------



## Masurao (May 27, 2009)

I can't wait.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 28, 2009)

GoNintendo reports details from the Famitsu mag:

- Travis' ranking has dropped to slot 51
- he still lives in a motel, and still loves anime and wrestling
- Santa Destroy is being remade into a tourist hot-spot, which makes it look completely different
- Bishop is having trouble with some gunmen
- Sylvia has invited Travis back to the world of the assassin
- dual-wielding beam katanas
- new character: Nathan Copeland - ranked 50th, and a fan of Travis
- new character: beam-wielding school girl that may be related to Travis
- new trailer around May 30th

Double beam katanas? Sounds awesome. Can't wait for that trailer now.


----------



## Inugami (May 28, 2009)

yeah new trailer in three days !!!!!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2009)

Dual beam katanas!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK HEADSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (May 28, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> GoNintendo reports details from the Famitsu mag:
> 
> - *Travis' ranking has dropped to slot 51*


I hope that means we get to battle 50 assassins.


----------



## Inugami (May 28, 2009)

I wonder how you drop in the Assassins ranking .


----------



## mystictrunks (May 28, 2009)

By not killed dudes.


----------



## Inugami (May 28, 2009)

^So after No More Heroes 1 Travis embrace a peaceful life you say?.

perhaps just a few people challenged him when he was in the top 10 before dropped .


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 28, 2009)

It's kind of interesting to see that the UAA thing is even still going considering what went down in the first game. Not sure how the heck Travis went down 50 ranks but, yeah, if you can fight 50 bosses, that would be sweet, though I highly doubt we'll be fighting them all. I'm actually hoping for something as epic as the Letz Shake scene.


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 28, 2009)

Isn't Bishop the guy at the video rental?

Maybe Travis is the 51st rank of the *real* UAA now?


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

This game has some stylish characters. I'll probably watch my friend play it.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElppY2B3iGA[/YOUTUBE]

Throwing black chicks and kissing beam sabers... this looks way fucking win.


----------



## ryne11 (May 29, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (May 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## destinator (May 29, 2009)

Some screens from Famitsu


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 29, 2009)

LOL nearly twenty vids of this trailer is already on YouTube.

Awesome trailer. The double beam katana swordplay looks a lot more stylish. Love the end there.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 29, 2009)

Double beam swords bring a whole new level of murdering. Looks like we will be getting some new original and hilarious enemies. I can't wait.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 29, 2009)

Does this game support Motion plus? I heard it was supposed to.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 29, 2009)

Suda51 stated their probably won't be Motion Plus, but who knows.


----------



## ryne11 (May 30, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> *Spoiler*: __



These are going in the OP


----------



## C. Hook (May 30, 2009)

I hope this one is just as funny as the first. No More Heroes was great because it didn't take itself seriously at ALL; in the "last" boss battle against Jean, I laughed for three minutes straight after she fast-forwarded through her tragic backstory to keep the game's M rating from going into an AO one, and of course there is the hilarious scene where Doctor Peace gives his good old fashioned Kareoke!

Plus, some of the bosses were fun. I'll be borrowing that GIF of the girl throwing, kay?


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2009)

Doctor Peace!!! I loved that random intro...wonder if we gonna see his daughter triying to avenge him yeah it sound weird but we are talking about No More Heroes!.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 30, 2009)

Shinobu. Do we want her back?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2009)

Cyborg arm Shinobu? 

Trailer was cool, all gameplay, hope the boss fights are really diverse like the 1st one.

As well as awesome themes like Bad girl's, and Speed Buster.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 30, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Suda51 stated their probably won't be Motion Plus, but who knows.





This little tidbit that shows up at the end of the Japanese trailer mentions MotionPlus so...


----------



## Inugami (May 30, 2009)

I would buy motion plus just for this game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 30, 2009)

Dual Sabersword wield, Black Hoe Missiles and Saber sword blowjobs?

Got a few laughs at the trailer, game looks more fluid and the graphics are better.

And it looks like the story will actually matter in this one.

A definite buy.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Jun 5, 2009)

No More Heroes was great and the sequel surely better do very very much want.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pics  of playable Shinobu, and confirmation of having to defend your rank from those of lower rank.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 30, 2009)

Multiple simultaneous boss fight is confirmed.


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 4, 2009)

Stolen from Gamefaqs



			
				jasonmcconnell8 said:
			
		

> I just got this month's EDGE, the one with the NMH2 article, and here is the new info summarized:
> 
> 
> 1. What makes Travis' Schpeletiger new is that it is now twice as long (in addition to the better controls).
> ...



DestroyBorg


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha, Destroyman is back. Awesome.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 4, 2009)

> 9. It is confirmed that Destroyman comes back as a cyborg as wanting revenge against, who else, Travis.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAH EL OH EL...hate that fucking ass clown. 



> 10. Finally, the bosses themselves: it will not be as difficult, time consuming, and at times boring to collect enough money to advance to the next boss fight. In fact, Suda purposely wanted to mix things up to keep it from getting repetitive by having Shinobu and Henry as playable characters and, at times, fighting more than one boss fight, sometimes one right after the other, and sometimes simultaneously.



I see a 30 person boss fight to take up most of the bosses.



I can't wait for this one. But also can't wait for the game to jump off the Wii  Fucking Wii. I sold mine after playing NMH and now regret it but I'm just going to barrow someone else's. :ho


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 4, 2009)

Nathan copleand Rank 50  c'mon u can't get better then that he f*cckin awesome......to bad ur gonna have to kill him.

Destroyman  u ready foe round 2 mother fucker all man that shit will be funny

Travis: WTF Mr.Cosplay

Destroyman: Yeah im back baby ur good as dead now

After they fight Destroyman dies the same way by getting sliced in half 

ihave a feeling that Dr. Naiomi will be a Boss


----------



## Skylit (Aug 5, 2009)

> 9. It is confirmed that Destroyman comes back as a cyborg as wanting revenge against, who else, Travis.



Please - NO!!! 

Why not Holly Summers?
She was much more awesome....... and hot 

Oh Wait. I must finish Part 1 first.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 5, 2009)

Not Destroyman guy was annoying as hell.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 5, 2009)

The Big Question is Who is this


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 5, 2009)

Naomi without her hair tied up?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 5, 2009)

I hope she's in the game and not an intro boss only like Helter Skelter was.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 5, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> Naomi without her hair tied up?



although i do believe that Naiomi will be a boss but i think thats not her.

She has Bigger Tits and Hips then her so i'm guessing Jennifer Peace


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 6, 2009)

Booda8oo said:


> The Big Question is Who is this



IMA CHARGIN MY LAZOR QUEEN!


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 6, 2009)

destroyman was awesome. but I am pretty sure he got sliced in half. how exactly do you make a cyborg(halfman/halfmachine) out of not only a dead man, but one sliced in half? going to be interesting however.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 6, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> destroyman was awesome. but I am pretty sure he got sliced in half. how exactly do you make a cyborg(halfman/halfmachine) out of not only a dead man, but one sliced in half? going to be interesting however.



You staple them together.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 7, 2009)

The part i don't unserstand is that Talbolt and weller desposed of his body but he comes back?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 9, 2009)

Who is the Finale boss n this game


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 9, 2009)

Booda8oo said:


> Who is the Finale boss n this game


Wait for the game to come out and find out?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 9, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Wait for the game to come out and find out?



Sir Henry friend!








Or maybe,

*Spoiler*: __ 



*DARKSTAR!*


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

no, darkstar had his PINGAS exploded by Jeanne.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 10, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> no, darkstar had his PINGAS exploded by Jeanne.


Yeah, there is no way he can come back from that one.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 10, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Yeah, there is no way he can come back from that one.



If Destroyman comes back from being bisected i'm sure Darkstar can come back


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Yeah, there is no way he can come back from that one.



Unless they get his penis a Darth Vader suit and so you hear 2 breathing noises comming from him.


----------



## destinator (Aug 10, 2009)

Medical Skills

OLD?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 10, 2009)

Noooooooooooooo Nathan Copeland can't die


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

destinator said:


> Appparently Ga-in watched porn to prepare for the 'Abracadabra' video
> 
> OLD?



Yes but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 12, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Yes but interesting nonetheless.



yea there old but the pics are new


----------



## Naruto (Aug 13, 2009)

That game does look cool but I don't own a Wii nor do I want to spend the money just to play that one game -_-


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 13, 2009)

Naruto said:


> That game does look cool but I don't own a Wii nor do I want to spend the money just to play that one game -_-



I only bought the wii for SSBB


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 23, 2009)

Design a TSHIRT motherfuckers!!!

Famitsu had something similar for the last game, so now we get our turn.
However, Suda is only choosing 1



Is there a way I can get a mod to edit the title to "No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle *Design a Shirt for the Game!!!*" so we can maybe get some designs as a collective and make them better so they could maybe enter?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 24, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> Design a TSHIRT motherfuckers!!!
> 
> Famitsu had something similar for the last game, so now we get our turn.
> However, Suda is only choosing 1
> ...


Sweet, so it's our turn to participate.

Just PM a mod like Donkey Show to change the thread title.


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2009)

I wonder if Travis will get some this sylvia this time 

Also did he kill his brother?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2009)

Im still playing NMH 1... ehehehehe


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I wonder if Travis will get some this sylvia this time
> 
> Also did he kill his brother?



nah henry's alive and playable


----------



## Icy_eagle (Aug 26, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> Pics  of playable Shinobu, and confirmation of having to defend your rank from those of lower rank.



OMG Shinobu hotness! And she's playable to boot 

Now I've gotten excited for this game again, fuck. Can't it be released already?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like i'm rank 50 

My names Nathan Copeland i have my own Underground record label, I'm also a big fan of Travis touchdown he got me in the UAA because i was inspired by him.

well it looks like i will have to fight him Because he's coming after me now for rank 50>


----------



## destinator (Aug 28, 2009)

This

OH YEAH .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2009)

God damn, i love the artist for this game, Shinobu looks amazing.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Aug 31, 2009)

destinator said:


> beaten to death during recess
> 
> OH YEAH .



Is anyone around going? D:

And yes, Shinobu looks amazing indeed


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 2, 2009)

Hopefully that's just a mock-up and we'll see a better cover. It at least looks better than the first game's cover.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 3, 2009)

New  Trailer of Win


Info on Demo



> - 2d job games include coconut collecting, racing, cooking, shooting and more
> - new camera lock-on feature includes a circle of cubes which indicate the enemy's health. When all the cubes change from blue to red, your enemy is about to die
> - controls remain largely unchanged from the first title
> - cycle lock-ons with Z button
> ...



Screenshots

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome, looks like the fighting is now more polished. And 2D jobs look hilarious.

Suda 51 makes that trailer even more awesome.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 3, 2009)

Repost for this page

New  Trailer of Win


Info on Demo



> - 2d job games include coconut collecting, racing, cooking, shooting and more
> - new camera lock-on feature includes a circle of cubes which indicate the enemy's health. When all the cubes change from blue to red, your enemy is about to die
> - controls remain largely unchanged from the first title
> - cycle lock-ons with Z button
> ...



Screenshots

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 4, 2009)

Sounds so much fun. Especially the 2d job mini games and able to fight multiple bosses simultaneously.


----------



## destinator (Sep 4, 2009)

Gane seens totally epic, first day buy!


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 4, 2009)

Demo footage



           (Fucking Awesome Win)


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Never mind it's Helter Skelter see the scar on his neck and the way he is holding it so i guess that fight will be a title defence since it taks place where silvia meets travis again since it was snowing


[/COLOR]


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 4, 2009)

You better be able to fight against Helter. I thought he was a cool design that was wasted as fodder.

also, you should get a GIF of the clash between Travis and Nathan in the 2nd Demo video. Ballistic hoes are no match for Travis


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 4, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> You better be able to fight against Helter. I thought he was a cool design that was wasted as fodder.
> 
> also, you should get a GIF of the clash between Travis and Nathan in the 2nd Demo video. Ballistic hoes are no match for Travis



Did u see in the trailer where travis and helter were fighting was in the the building that was snowing and sylvia appeared yeah so Helters gonna be the first boss i also think it's gonna be a title defence

 i was thinking about outting that im my sig like Click here to see wuth happens next then shows the girls getting sliced up

but sadley i don't know how to make a gif

Oh yea Helters has a Beam katana


----------



## Suzie (Sep 4, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> New  Trailer of Win



Saw that yesterday. I can't wait for this game.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nathan Copeland said:


> i was thinking about outting that im my sig like Click here to see wuth happens next then shows the girls getting sliced up
> 
> but sadley i don't know how to make a gif



There are plenty of sections and people to go to to have them made. How do you thing I got this bitchin' avatar that still lasts to this day?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 4, 2009)

ryne11 said:


> There are plenty of sections and people to go to to have them made. How do you thing I got this bitchin' avatar that still lasts to this day?



really where 

lol at avatar "Your shining armor and fine words won't get you anywhere"

also did u see the Mutiple boss \
*Spoiler*: __ 



A cherr leading squad


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 4, 2009)

Game looks so sick.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome battle between Travis and Copeland. Man, I really like they way Travis' hair moves.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 5, 2009)

Demo 1
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vDWIfj_ALM[/YOUTUBE]


Demo 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A20Htligouc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Sep 5, 2009)

It sounds like Nathan's theme is Japanese Hip-hop.
The music in this game is one of the things I'm looking forward to most.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 5, 2009)

??PR?ŞŞ?? said:


> It sounds like Nathan's theme is Japanese Hip-hop.
> The music in this game is one of the things I'm looking forward to most.



Yea My Theme is Kickass


----------



## Parsee (Sep 5, 2009)

Suda's voice is so hot in the trailer.

Anyway, I cant wait for the game. When I saw in the trailer with Travis surrounded by a field of cheerleaders, I htought "Wow, this is gonna end badly". Nice to see kick attacks being a bit mroe useful, but I wish we saw soem gameplay with Shinobu or Henry.


And Youku, I like how it moves also. It was one of the first things I noticed about the game....


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Lets Compare


----------



## Hazy (Sep 6, 2009)

Personally I loved the first NMH, so it's great to hear it got a sequel. 

Too bad I no longer own a Wii...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIVQ2Wunz3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 18, 2009)

New screens from 1up


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 19, 2009)

^NMH Hentai Turning It? 


The full Blog post continually updated with shit



> *No. 1 -- Shinobu is playable character #2*
> 
> If you've been paying attention, you probably know No More Heroes 2 will feature new playable characters, the first of which you may remember from the original game: Shinobu. But to make this entry qualify as something you don't know, Grasshopper provided us with details on how she fits into the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 23, 2009)

Shinobu Gameplay


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 23, 2009)

Shinobu's lines are still as awesome as ever.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 1, 2009)

This Game is gonna be so fucking Epic


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 21, 2009)

Henry trailer:


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 1, 2009)

Henry + Travis Vs the Pizza Butt CEO Wow!!!!!


----------



## Corruption (Nov 1, 2009)

So when exactly is this suppose to be released? I loved the first one.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 29, 2009)

ESRB Rating



> Players assume the role of Travis, an anime-watching assassin who fights his way through the ranks to become the number-one assassin. Being an assassin means using a retractable katana blade (i.e., a laser sword); it means slicing, chopping, and dismembering human enemies to death in this highly-stylized (somewhat "cartoony"), cell-shaded action game. The depictions of violence in the game are intense, yet somewhat exaggerated: men in black suits are sliced in-half as blood and money flow from their bodies; an assassin with a boombox does not recover after his lower torso has been chopped off—after blood shoots from his empty waist like a geyser; and two women (clad in bikinis) get suspended in mid-air, get caught between the flashing lights, lasers, and frenetic sword swipes of an assassins’ duel—the women’s heads slide across the floor once the men stop fighting. Cutscenes depict more dismemberment: assassins slicing each other into several pieces in slow-motion, enemies pulling their own heads off, characters displaying trophy-heads on silver platters. These over-the-top depictions of violence account for the Mature rating; they also account for the Intense Violence and Blood and Gore descriptors. The language is strong, too, as characters sometimes use the phrases "f**king a*shole," "f**khead," and "You gotta be sh**tin’ me!"
> 
> 
> 
> The game contains sexual overtones and partial nudity. Players can watch portions of an anime show called Bizarre Jelly; the opening credits depict a female character whose clothes suddenly disappear, revealing her bare buttocks (one-to-two seconds). Game dialogue contains sexual references, including the phrases "dirty nympho," "the one that’s throbbing," and "I feel like that pervy teacher in a porn." Female assassins are depicted in low-cut tops, thongs, short schoolgirl uniforms, and fishnet bondage-style outfits; breasts and buttocks jiggle, and the camera often lingers (there is no equivalent physics applied to male body parts). A couple of cutscenes contain strong sexual innuendo: when characters enter a store, a surprised clerk struggles with his belt buckle and zips up his pants (e.g., "I was just. Uh, doing inventory."); a woman moves a katana blade in front of a man’s groin, kneels down, and kisses it (the blade), causing the retractable laser to extend. The battery meter for Travis’s sword is always represented by a cartoon-like penis icon in the upper-right corner of the screen: as battery power runs out, the icon starts to shrink—a sad face appears.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol @ the battery meter.

Awesome, a splice of Bizarre Jelly anime.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 30, 2009)

So the first one is coming to PS3/360?

Bueno.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 8, 2009)

Combat Trailer:


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 9, 2009)

Tora Travis :ho

There are other trailers, but I am too busy shitting to post them


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 9, 2009)

Shinobu and Henry playable characters?

Gonna preorder this now.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 10, 2009)

Brilliant trailers. I especially love Travis' victory cry, and Sylvia's still such a cocktease.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 10, 2009)

(Because we will never get Fatal Frame IV)


----------



## Corruption (Jan 23, 2010)

I just read the IGN review, I want this fucking game NOW! Loved the first one and the 2nd one looks better in every way.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 23, 2010)

I want this game, it looks sweet.


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 23, 2010)

NMH2 invented the art of wielding two swords at once


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 26, 2010)

BEST. BELATED. BIRTHDAY. GIFT. EVER.


----------



## Corran (Jan 27, 2010)

Give me a Euro/Aus release date you bastards. 
Really want this game now and we have real idea when it's coming out in these parts


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2010)

Can't wait till friend ships this out for my birthday, looks so good!


----------



## illmatic (Jan 27, 2010)

Launch Trailer


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 28, 2010)

THis game is so awesome. Uses a bunch of the darkside tracks too


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 29, 2010)

Playing as Shinobu gave me an aneurysm arrrrrrrrrrggggh


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Awkward Camera
2. Destroyman being a cowardly bitch
3. No Dark Side mode rape
4.???????
5. RAAAAAAAAAAAGGGEEEEEEEE  






























also Million Gunman will never come close to Dr. Peace




Other than that this is a great game and no legitimate top 10 video games of the year list will forget to give the ranking it deserves


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 29, 2010)

The greatest quote in history is now my title! 

I am waiting for some hack that will let you play as Henry


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 30, 2010)

ryne11 said:


> THis game is so awesome. Uses a bunch of the darkside tracks too


Just started tonight and it's great to hear those tracks. I've always loved the track used for the BJ 5 game. I'm not that far in yet, but I'm enjoying it so far.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Travis Tiger!!! Damn gold.

Nathan was a lot more difficult than I thought. Damn pillar lasers draining my batteries fast.


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 30, 2010)

So there are hacks that let you play as Henry or Shinobu in Deathmatch mode.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ93S8aEcNw[/YOUTUBE]
It should not have NEEDED A HACK DAMN YOU SUDA51 AND YOUR SMALL BUDGET AND SCHEDULE!


----------



## Masurao (Jan 31, 2010)

ryne11 said:


> The greatest quote in history is now my title!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah lol, Travis got laid by Sylvia. Though it kinda took me by surprise that she just came over, seemingly to make amends for what she said earlier and then they screwed.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 31, 2010)

Yea so the game alright but it's missing a little elements from the first and it seemed rushed a little bit

But other than that the games perfect


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder if we will ever know how Suda originally wanted it.

Maybe in the eventual NMH2 Paradise we will see what was cut.


Only good for two beam Katanas


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 31, 2010)

ryne11 said:


> I wonder if we will ever know how Suda originally wanted it.
> 
> Maybe in the eventual NMH2 Paradise we will see what was cut.
> 
> Only good for two beam Katanas


Problem with paradise is no motion control scheme, and that's definitely something Suda wanted since he decided to put the original game on Wii over 360. Dunno if there's anything extra besides skimpier clothing though.

Also, damn, Naomi.


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 31, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Problem with paradise is no motion control scheme, and that's definitely something Suda wanted since he decided to put the original game on Wii over 360. Dunno if there's anything extra besides skimpier clothing though.



I know, I mean, I tried playing with the classic controller and it was nowhere near as fun as the Wii-mote/nunchuck.

Reguardless, I hope the NMH Paradise comes out in NA, uncut for PS3. If that can sell well, maybe we can get a polished NMH2 port.


----------



## Mort (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone else think Margaret has the best boss theme ever?


----------



## Corruption (Feb 3, 2010)

Just finished my play through of this game. I think I preferred the story of the first one more, but excellent and fun game nonetheless.


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 8, 2010)

Shit was changed by the Publisher for the release.
()
A brief Summary of the changes:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-There was definitely plans for an overworld. It mentions instructions for riding the motorcycle and mentions a free-roam segment between each boss segment.

-Revenge missions were originally much more involved. Mentions of raiding hospitals and bombing offices. Missions vary depending on actions taken during battles. Total of 20 missions. One story thread will link all the missions.

-Instead of pressing buttons to deliver the final blow to Charlie Macdonald/Santa Death Parade you were supposed to circle him multiple times with the Wii Remote pointer.

-Kimmy Howell battle wasn't skippable/missable. The fax comes immediately following the Charlie Macddonald fight and explains that any assassin that ascends in the ranks by more than 10 has to fight a lower ranked fighter.

-Refers to the Matt Helms house as Splatter House. (Not sure if that's a reference to the video game)

-Travis originally first finds Matt Helms hanging from a noose.

-Chloe Walsh battle had wind that moved the poison clouds around.

-There was no level for New Destroyman. It went from the graveyard cutscene with Shinobu and Miike straight to the boss fight.

-When Shinobu shakes hands with Destroyman she cuts off his hand rather than it just falling off.

-Ryuji battle was originally supposed to take place in a dry riverbed. Motorcycle battle was won by ramming the side of his bike enough times to damage it.

-Vladimir level originally was supposed to start with fighting scrubs in the suburbs.

-Alice Moonlight battle takes place in a basement tunnel instead of a rooftop.

-The writing in general isn't as witty or clever as the final game. As an example, instead of "Downward f*** dog!" Travis originally said "Hellz yeah!" 

-A bonus Boss Battle with Shinobu after beating the game on Bitter




Raiding hospitals and bombing buildings would have been SOOOOOOOOO awesome


----------



## Masurao (Feb 8, 2010)

> -A bonus Boss Battle with Shinobu after beating the game on Bitter



Ugh, I was really looking forward to something like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2010)

So far enjoying the story, graphics *Duh*, and gameplay of fighting better. The no sandbox is a GREAT fucking idea. Overall it's funner then the first but not without it's problems. Side-missions suck still but luckily they can be skipped.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, would've love the raiding missions.

The retro games are a little fun, though some of them feel pretty tedious. Of course, that's how most NES games were like back then, so it kinda plays homage to that. Good thing they are optional though. What I wish they did was keep the assassin missions though.

Ryuuji was one of the hardest assassins, but luckily I found out Travis gets invincibility frames while he is changing beam katanas.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 11, 2010)

Fucking hate Ryan and his stupid Gym


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 23, 2010)

fuck ryugi too


----------



## Mort (Feb 23, 2010)

ryne11 said:


> So there are hacks that let you play as Henry or Shinobu in Deathmatch mode.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ93S8aEcNw[/YOUTUBE]
> It should not have NEEDED A HACK DAMN YOU SUDA51 AND YOUR SMALL BUDGET AND SCHEDULE!



I know its such a cliche to laugh, but whats the song he used for the opening credits?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 22, 2010)

ryne11 said:


> Shit was changed by the Publisher for the release.
> ()
> A brief Summary of the changes:
> 
> ...





yea they definatly fucked up on that


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 6, 2010)

Bump

No No More Heroes 3 for a while


----------



## Masurao (Jun 7, 2010)

Didn't Suda say that this would be the last time we see Travis as the main.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 7, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Didn't Suda say that this would be the last time we see Travis as the main.



he said travis might return


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 8, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> he said travis might return



Pretty sure he said specifically that he wouldn't


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 8, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> Pretty sure he said specifically that he wouldn't



you haven't heard the new interview


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2010)

I hate the japanese so fucking much




Tony-kun said:


> Game is finally getting a Japanese release
> 
> Date is set at October 21st
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 16, 2010)

*Nathan Copeland - No More Heroes*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A20Htligouc[/YOUTUBE]


Best Boss Battle ever


----------



## Ziko (Dec 17, 2010)

Uhm...no, not really.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn this thread is old dude.


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 2, 2011)

BEST FUCKIN GAME EVER, I heard No more heroes 3 is coming at for the Wii U 
also No more heroes is coming out for the X360/PS3


----------

